# Christmas Crunch Time !!!!



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*For the many of you on this site that work in retail, then this is something you probably already know. But for those of us who aren't in retail and are under the gun to get ready for Halloween.......*_

_*Monday September 16th, is the start of....."The Official 100 Shopping Days Till Christmas" 
*_
_*Just in case anyone wanted to know......

*__*I m*__*ean really....no pressure......no pressure at all*_,
_*
But hey....who's counting?*_


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Blasphemy......

The Christmas decorations and shopping shall not be mentioned until at least November 1st. The isles of wreaths and ornaments at stores already should be caution taped off and hidden from view for at least another month. 

oh well, 100 days it is.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

What is this Christmas thing? I am in Halloween mode...however I do quite iften use Christmas lights for Halloween...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I am guilty of buying Christmas decorations already. Last year I refused to buy things before Halloween, only to discover that what I planned to buy was SOLD OUT by the time everyone was "supposed" to be Christmas shopping. This year I got my balls early. (Yes, I'm leaving that out there for you.)


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

All I can say is yuk!!!! Don't say those words yet
My summer is still here.....
All I want for Christmas is warm weather....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And what about poor old Thanksgiving? It's like the red-headed stepchild in the holiday house:jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> And what about poor old Thanksgiving? It's like the red-headed stepchild in the holiday house:jol:


I couldn't agree more with you! To me, this is holiday needs a honorable mention. Thanksgiving is the holiday that I consider a non-calorie - all you can eat and drink day. I love it because I get to keep up my autumnal decorations and colors all through the house once I take down the Halloween decorations. Also, in my house you can wear sweat pants, shirts or anything with elastic in it if you would like.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well after some 35 plus years working in retail, I would always have a countdown somewhere in the area where I worked counting down to Christmas. I only mentioned this because it reminds us just how close Halloween is! There are a couple of stores that have Halloween and Christmas decor already at 50% off retail prices. They put it on sale the minute they put it out.

I too am one that thinks that Thanksgiving is becoming the forgotten holiday. I mean everyone knows that yes, you get together and eat and watch football. But I remember a time when my mom would decorate for the holiday. But most people now and even stores pretty much let it slip right on by. In other words, it's just become another day on the calendar and another day off for people to get ready for Black Friday!
*_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Well after some 35 plus years working in retail, I would always have a countdown somewhere in the area where I worked counting down to Christmas. I too am one that thinks that Thanksgiving is becoming the forgotten holiday. I mean everyone knows that yes, you get together and eat and watch football. But I remember a time when my mom would decorate for the holiday. But most people now and even stores pretty much let it slip right on by. In other words, it's just become another day on the calendar and another day off for people to get ready for Black Friday!
> *_


Looking at the countdown has got to suck! I know it's a ploy for the public to get pressured into buying more. It even stinks now that most of the stores are starting Black Friday on Thanksgiving Day instead of the wee hours of Friday morning. Even though it just me and the hubby and maybe a few people stopping by, I still love Thanksgiving and love cooking all day, drinking my champagne, having an occasional cigar and chillaxing. Also, Thanksgiving Day is the last day that I can have my autumnal decorations up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

As long as I don't have an allergy to turkey, Thanksgiving will never be the forgotten holiday. It happens right after my favorite holiday (Halloween), and immediately before my least favorite (Black Friday). In our house, it also a calorie free all you can eat occasion.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Death's Door said:


> Looking at the countdown has got to suck! I know it's a ploy for the public to get pressured into buying more. It even stinks now that most of the stores are starting Black Friday on Thanksgiving Day instead of the wee hours of Friday morning. Even though it just me and the hubby and maybe a few people stopping by, I still love Thanksgiving and love cooking all day, drinking my champagne, having an occasional cigar and chillaxing. Also, Thanksgiving Day is the last day that I can have my autumnal decorations up.


_*Your right about stores having Black Friday sales early on Thanksgiving. Heck....Big Lots and K-Mart are open on Thanksgiving Day, not to mention other stores as well I'm sure. But here where I live a lot of retail stores started having Black Friday sales on every weekend starting on November last year right after Halloween. And the industry is already talking about a bleak retail sales season this year.

The government keeps telling us we are out of a recession, but I haven't seen it yet. I know I'm going to be watching what I spend again this holiday season. :jol: *_


----------

